# UltraMarines



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

I recently started painting a spacemarine battle force.
Nearly finished the Assault Squad, just have to paint the vents on the jetpacks, dry brush the helmets in ultrablue and add some grass to the bases, the sargent is finished.









I decided to try turn 5 of the marines into Sternguard Veterans using green stuff, its coming along pretty well i think but still a long way to go.









Also one of the marines has desguised him self as a commander :grin:. Again using green stuff, this is the first time i've used green stuff and think i've done a pretty good job. 








Im not too happy with the right shoulder pad, ill try carve it to look a bit better.
I attempted to make a symbol to add to the top of the backpack but it came out way too big and looked rather stupid so i scrapped that and am trying to think of something else to have there instead.
I also need to make the eagle heads that poke out the side of the backpack, if anyone has any tips for doing this or knows a tutorial please let me know.
Let me know what you think of the hammer, im not keen on it, i may have to turn it into a square headed one.


Let me know what you think, any suggestions on how to make them better is always apritiated.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They look quite cool. Any closer pics?


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

I will take some more pics when i get home tonight, just realised if i turn the babys changing mat upside down a lean it against the sofa for a background i can get pretty clear close up shots, will post an update in a few days (if i can get to a computer, what with the weather we've been having lol)


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

01Markus01 said:


> I will take some more pics when i get home tonight, just realised if i turn the babys changing mat upside down a lean it against the sofa for a background i can get pretty clear close up shots, will post an update in a few days (if i can get to a computer, what with the weather we've been having lol)


Ah cool. It really is crappy weather. Still, I have had a 5 day weekend :so_happy:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks cool so far, impressive work for a first try with green stuff :good:

Are you planning to paint the bases on the assault marines? If not i would recommend it, as you can get a really nice effect with simple drybrushing.



> I also need to make the eagle heads that poke out the side of the backpack, if anyone has any tips for doing this or knows a tutorial please let me know.


If you're in the UK i have a spare one of these going.


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah im not sure how to paint the bases yet, im thinking charadon granite, drybrush adeptus battlegray with a light dry brush of skull white or mithril silver.

Im in south wales so if you wwanted to send me the eagle backpack that would be a great help =) let me know what ya wanna do and ill PM you my address.

Heres some closer pics of the assault squad, these are the best i can get with the camera i got, its not too good, and i dont have any programs on this computer to edit the pictures so theres quite a few.









































Almost finished the scouts, just need to do the faces and the little pouches.









And heres the Ironclad Dreadnought which i painted about a month back.

































I still need to do the transfers on all the figures and a few touch ups.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I doubt i'll ever use the backpack so PM me your address and i'll bung it in the post.


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Finished the 9 left over spacemarines (other than the transfers & eyes.)

































Also i decided to change the commander im making.








I got rid of what was ment to be ropes on his chest and shaved down the eagle. The hammer has now been made into a square headed one, and the shoulder pad has been striped back to a standard one.
Im either going to add a skull with wings at each side to both sides of the hammer or try add wings to it, and try make the should pad look a lot better than the last one.

Next update will be the commander coming along a little better and *hopefully* a set of finished (or at least half finished) Sternguard Veterans.
Just need to learn to make some reefs for shoulder and knee details.

Stay tuned, and as always, C&C's welcomed.


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Just a quick update, havn't had much time to get stuff done over the last few days.
Made the commander a little taller and given him a bigger chest, started to design some leg guards for him which should be finished either tonight or tomorrow.
I made the hammer a little longer using a tooth pick and greenstuff.








I need to green stuff the joint where the shoulder attaches to the body and add some details to the chest, still waiting for the eagle backpack and then all thats left is to paint it.


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Its been a while since i've posted an update so its time i got back to it.
I havnt done much latley really, a little work on the commander and a few touch ups on the rest of the army.
I bulked out the commanders legs a little bit with some green stuff and glued on the backpack, i added a winged skull to each side of the hammer too.
I finaly got round to addin the transfers to the assault squad an the marines, i painted the shoulders of the scouts with a white circle and a blue I inside the circle and the tops of the assault squads jet packs with a white VII, also changed the base of the assault squad sergant from the wall to a small rock carved from Super Sculpy Firm.

I justed ordered a Devostater Squad & Assault on Black Reach to bulk the army up, they should arrive within 3 or 4 days, along with some new spray paint and a new brush.
I was going to get an Apothecery and Terminator Librian but wasnt sure of the rules on having them in the army as ill have the commander ive converted and the one that comes with the black reach box set, ill have to read up about it an maybe purchase them at a later date, but for now i've got enough to be going on with :grin:

I'll get some pictures up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

As promised, here are some pictures.

The transfers, i know the assault sergant decal isnt for the ultramarines but i thought it would look good against his red helmet.









This is the new base of the assault sergant, for some reason super glue dosnt like sticcking plastic to supersculpy so ive had to use a bit of greenstuff and superglue so it looks a bit messy, ill tidy that up at a later time.









The Commanders base is complete, minus the flock which will go on after painting is finished.








In this picture you can see the winged skull on the hammer.








i still need to do somthing on the shoulder pad, an i think the shins need somthing too but not sure what too put yet, ill try get some ideas from the assault on black reach box set when it arrives :mrgreen:

I'll try get the rhino painted up over the next few days and then finaly start work on converting the Sternguard Veterans.

Let me know what you think, Stay Tuned =)


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

the commander is looking great, i cant wait to see the sternguard


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

The sternguards have had a little green-stuff work.
Assault on black reach and my devastator squad arrived, and I've removed all mold lines assembled them all on their bases(minus arms) and sprayed the base coat on them.
I've done the base coat, wash and dry-brush layers on the rhino an its coming along pretty well, i also started painting the AoBR Dreadnought last night, got the base coat and wash on but that's about it.
Haven't done enough to post pictures to show any progress yet so just letting you all know im still alive and working on this project =)

Im thinking my army needs something else, so im thinking i'll buy some scout snipers & an apothecery, im also getting a hobby drill to drill out all the barrels & some more asurmen blue wash as im running pretty low.

Im going to be making the devastators with 2 Plasmas & 2 Lascannons + the Rocket devestator that comes with AoBR.
I'll try get some work done today and tomorrow morning and get some pictures tomorrow afternoon for everyone.
Thanks for staying tuned :victory:


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Here are the pictures, a little late but I've been pretty busy with the baby 
There very dark cause its pretty late, and im relying on sun light to take good photos :laugh:
Here's the Dreadnought which could be completed by tomorrow afternoon, if i get some time to my self.
































I added a small skull and a rock to the base, but you cant really see in these pictures tho. I will take a brighter one tomorrow.

Let me know what you think


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Slightly brighter pictures of the dread here, i did a little more work on the details this morning.

























Also got my order through this morning so heres what you can expect to see in the (hopefully)not to distant future 








Apothecery, scout snipers & all importantly drilled barrels 

Here are the Terminators from AoBR, they have been undercoated black, base coated mordian blue, washed in asurmen blue & drybrushed in ultramarine blue.









Im tryin to work out how many points my army totals so far, i think i may be close to 1500, can anyone tell me how many points apothecerys are worth please? Thanks


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Noticed i havnt been getting a lot of interest in this thread latley :cray:
Ah well, maybe its cause i havn't done a lot of painting for a while, got a little update for anyone still watching.
Terminator Captin:

I really like how the purity seal turned out on this one, just need to do some letters(squigles and lines) 








As you can see the face isn't anywhere near completed.
















The rest of the terminators arnt as completed as this one so i can't see much point in posting pictures of them.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Your force looks like it's really starting to shape up. The Dreadnought looks really good. I like the Multimelta arm especially.


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yea i like how the multimelta turned out, didn't take much effort i was just playing around whilst painting it :grin:
I was just about to give a little update on the near finished Terminator but the camera has just ran out of batterys so ill try get a pic or two up later on tonight. If i get anything else painted in the mean time ill be sure to take photos of them too.


----------



## LordKorik (Sep 11, 2009)

This is really good work.

Have you painted your converted commander yet? I'd really like to see that finished up.

All in all good stuff, keep it up.


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you LordKorik for the comments, unfortunatly i havn't done anything recently on the commander, i just have to put the transfers onto the terminators, & i've just started on the Devastator squad and i'll probaly start the commander when i need a break from the Devs.
Unfortunatly i've already ran into a problem with the Devs...
I thought it would look good to have 2 marines with plasma cannons kneeling down.








Here lies the problem, the knee is in the way of where the Wires/Tubes coming from the back pack going to the weapon are. has any one ever had this problem or know a way around it, i was going to chop the wires off and make new ones but dont know what to make them out of, i tried winding 2 paper clips together but it dosnt look good enough... I could have the two marines kneeling down with lascannons but think it will probaly end up with the same problem! HELP!!!




EDIT: Just noticed that the picture is very bad and dosnt really help explain anything.


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

nevermind about the last post anymore i've made 2 plasma standing 2 lascannon standing 1 rocket launcher kneeling and 1 standing + a sergeant & with the remaining kneeling legs i've made this... its only help together with blue tack at the minute








I thought the pose looked pretty cool, i wasn't planning on having him as part of the army, i may make a diorama at some point in the future and have him kneeling before a Bloodthirster swearing his aligence to Khorne and have a few blood letters of khone so it looks like some kind of ritual, i dunno, im just playing with the idea, thoguh it might be cool.

Anyways comments welcome, thanks for looking.


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow its been a while since i posted on here lol, Real life getting in the way of the hobby i guess haha. Anyways i have been doing a bit of painting even tho i haven't been posting about it, The terminator squad are finished, just need to dry brush the bases, the devastators are coming along now, just need to paint and attach their arms/weapons and base them. Haven't took any pictures of any of them yet, might do it in a little while.
Just done 2 coats on the Apothecary and have a picture for you too see.








1st was a coat of 1:1 Astronomican Gray:White with little Adeptus BattleGray
2nd was a coat of 1:1 Astronomican Gray:White
and im thinking of doing a third dry brush coat of 2:1 White:Astronomican Gray with pure white highlights to finish it off.
At the minute he kinda looks like hes a stone statue.


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Heres the finished Terminators.








Close up of Termi champion, pretty proud of the face 








Near enough finished body's of Devastator Squad.








And a little bit more of the Apothecary finished.









Let me know what ya think


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Just had a quick glance through this log (just look at the pictures, will read the text again soon, it's too late for involved reading at the moment lol)

Despite the picture quality I can tell you've got a nice looking force here mate (After years of taking terrible pics of my own minis, I've become a ninja at getting a good idea of what a model really looks like in a bad pciture)

You're blue is tidy and even, and looks very smufr like, without being too light. 

You're painting appears to be very clean (one of the rear shots of a dread shows this best) which is always a good thing k: You also seem to have a lot of definition to common problem areas such as metallics and faces which is another big bonus. 

The progress on the apothacary is great, looks like it will end up a nice solid white.

Your commander is looking super sweet too and I'm very muching lookign forward to seeing him done.

My only real suggestion is to try and get hold of a better camera, as everything we've seen so far looks really good and it would be nice to get some more detailed pics.

Keep up the good work mate and have some rep.


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments and rep imm0rtal, the only thing i have to say is my camera cost about £500 :/ i think its more to do with the user of the camera than the camera its self lol, Its a Nikon D3000 but i havnt been using good light sources or a light box or anything, ive got some profesional photography lighting just havnt set them up, might have a play around with it and try get some good pictures for the next post :grin:


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

I love the dark blue..it breaks up the classic bright blue smurf look that kept me from ever wanting to play UM. Couldn't bring myself to play a chapter that got chased by a cat and old crabby guy with male pattern baldness.  Very good job. Much better than anything I could do..I suck at highlighting and very small intricate detailing like eyes and such. +rep


----------



## Fireflies (Jun 22, 2010)

Nicely done, specially like the Dread with Melta!


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

These ultramarines are for sale on ebay now. ive been kicke dout my house so need to come up with some funds, i have a new baby on the way so need all the money i can get so please have a look if your interested.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150487178968&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

























































































































Thanks for having a look


----------



## Fireflies (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow you got some good painting skills... kinda jealous:grin:
your marines look awesome on the tabletop!


----------



## 01Markus01 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks you very much Fireflies  i do enjoy painting and its a shame to have to sell these on, if they make enough money on the auction site then hopefully some time in the future i'll be able to start a new army


----------

